# Which collection to read first?



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

With Borders Books closing down their stores (and 4 of them being driving distance from my house) I have gotten my hands on a good amount of 40k and Fantasy books (among others).

I am just finishing up Caledor at the moment and next on my list is Eisenhorn or Ravenor. The question is which should I read first?

I'm told these are both excellent series of books, though I am skeptical as I wasn't a fan of Prospero Burns (though I love Dan's writing for Marvel. Nova FTW).

So I'm leaving it to the posters here. Which should I read first?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Eisenhorn_, mainly because it's set before _Ravenor_. I've got both, but _Eisenhorn_ is the only one that I've read, which I really enjoyed. 

Just because you don't like one author's novel (especially when he's written so many), doesn't mean that you should just ignore the rest. I know for a fact (Well, when I say a fact, I mean... sort of a fact) that many people on here who have disliked _Prospero Burns_ love the _Eisenhorn_ books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Eisenhorn_, mainly because it's set before _Ravenor_. I've got both, but _Eisenhorn_ is the only one that I've read, which I really enjoyed.
> 
> Just because you don't like one author's novel (especially when he's written so many), doesn't mean that you should just ignore the rest. I know for a fact (Well, when I say a fact, I mean... sort of a fact) that many people on here who have disliked _Prospero Burns_ love the _Eisenhorn_ books.


Me being one of them. _Prospero Burns_ fell short on some levels but _Eisenhorn_ is a classic, must-read 40k.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Eisenhorn first, as Ravenor kinda begins there but his series is set after then end of Eisenhorn.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really liked _Eisenhorn_, but _Ravenor _not so much. It's still worth a read though. As said, you should read the Eisenhorn novels first as Ravenor, among others, makes his first appearance as Eisenhorn's interrogator.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

always Eisenhorn first.  then Ravenor.

CP


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

When in doubt, read what comes first... first.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Fully agreeing. Some characters appears in Ravenor that are in "is he dead?" situations in Eisenhorn. 

and Eisenhorn / Ravenor is among Abnett's best if you ask me, where you ought to be a bit of a Space Puppy fan to really enjoy Prospero Burns


----------

